# Cat noises



## Barafu_PineBerry (Mar 12, 2021)

Meow. Meow-meow, meow-meow-meow..... meow.
*stretches and purrs*
Bbbrrow?
Meow.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 13, 2021)

AAAAAAAAA


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 13, 2021)

Cat activation noises are the cutest.


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 13, 2021)

*sleepy cat, who was staring off in the other direction, is lightly touched on the shoulder*
MgrrrrrrrrrmCHIRP?


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 13, 2021)

Glossolalia said:


> *sleepy cat, who was staring off in the other direction, is lightly touched on the shoulder*
> MgrrrrrrrrrmCHIRP?



Lol I just realized the video posted before me documents this exact thing


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 13, 2021)

Glossolalia said:


> Lol I just realized the video posted before me documents this exact thing


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 14, 2021)

*Electric toothbrush noises*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 14, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> *Electric toothbrush noises*


F L O P P A A A A A A A


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Mar 19, 2021)

Meow <3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 23, 2021)

Me-wow uwu


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

just plug the cat into your controller to get the rumble function


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 15, 2021)

Mmmm-uh-ah-aow-owwe~


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 15, 2021)

*_mrrrrow*_

(i feel WEIRD LMAO)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 21, 2021)

*honk*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 21, 2021)

Her cries remind me of the Lynx Cub from videogames by Might and Delight... Only until the very last cry >p<♡


----------



## Raever (Apr 21, 2021)

wuff- *ahem* sorry, hybrid in me.
I meant,


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 21, 2021)

Raever said:


> wuff- *ahem* sorry, hybrid in me.
> I meant,


dw Bobcats can bark


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 21, 2021)

Raever said:


> wuff- *ahem* sorry, hybrid in me.
> I meant,





The_biscuits_532 said:


> dw Bobcats can bark


This cat barks, but is too ashamed to admit it!


----------



## Raever (Apr 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> dw Bobcats can bark


......I've learned something this day.......and my life has become 5% better for it.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 21, 2021)

*chittering noises*


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't know if this is funny or slightly upsetting.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 21, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I don't know if this is funny or slightly upsetting.


HE GOT FUCKIN YEETED


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I don't know if this is funny or slightly upsetting.


fought a bobcat once.

it was trying get in through the roof and i gave it a stern look but it didn't listen so i caught it in the air when it pounced at my face and put it in the bin.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)

Big boi doing an angry


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)

I demand teh walkies NOW


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 22, 2021)

"I'm Big Billy, I got a big willy."


----------



## Shytama (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Sairn (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

Sairn said:


>


cheetah's chattering is super cute


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (May 3, 2021)

_**Honking intensifies**_


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

Mew mew *growls from the pit of hell* mew


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## bandit_husky (May 9, 2021)

bark woof woof awooo


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

bandit_husky said:


> bark woof woof awooo


one of these things is not like the others.

one of these things is not the same.


----------



## Xitheon (May 11, 2021)

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 22, 2021)

Prrbbrrrbbt??


----------

